# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 8/1-8/2/2018



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fun last couple of days. We tried many different areas from shell to shorelines. Each spot produced a good handful of fish, but by mid-day the bite fell off. This is to be expected this time of the year, with winds that die and the water temps rising. 

Today when it went slick we found 4 small pods of reds to keep us busy. It is always fun chasing these golden fish down the bank.

Best bait over the last 2 days has been Victorious Secret super model, and also managed a few on Blue Moon.

Plenty of dates still available for August-October. We are taking bookings for wading artificial, sight casting reds, and Bull red trips at the POC Jetties(late September-November). Donâ€™t wait any longer to book a trip of a lifetime!


----------

